# Connected to wifi, but no internet



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I use about 4 Wifi networks consistently and just recently a major problem has developed: when I connect to two of the networks it shows that a connection has been made, but I only am able to get traffic for about 30 second to a minute. After that initial period of activity, the wifi still appears to be connected, but there's just no traffic (there aren't any error messages and it doesn't disconnect). If I toggle the wifi, the same thing happens again. The other two networks have been unaffected. Nothing on any of the 4 networks has been changed (I'm certain of that).

I'm running the most recent version of Wizard0f0's ROM. I've tried reflashing the ROM (no data wipe), doing the wifi fix in the bootmenu, restarting the routers, etc. Nothing has solved the problem. Can anyone give me any pointers? This is really upsetting.


----------

